# Touareg V6 Tire Pressure



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

Okay -- This question has come up in past I believe. But what is the best tire pressure for the V6 Treg. I am at 36/36? What may happen if I go up to 38/38 or 40/40. Any thoughts??? I am trying to figure out the best combinatiion before I go on a road trip.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

Should be a sticker on your driver's side door jamb with the appropriate tire pressure info. Add air when the tires are cold. Don't forget to have the system learn the new pressures. Have a nice trip.


----------



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (spockcat)*

Thanks! However, the door states 36/42 -- and from the posts that combination sucks.


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

I run at 34/37 with light loads, and this feels comfortable.
I tried the 38/42 and drive was as hard as hell; and also on v hot days began to experience TPM warnings, on both axles.
But as sprochetto suggests, whatever you use, fill cold, check with an electronic guage and force a 'relearn" of the new pressures


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

On my old V6 Treg I was running at 36/39.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

Mine states 39/45. VW likes the 6 psi differential on these cars I guess.


----------



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (spockcat)*

Is 36/36 a good combination?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

Seems a bit low. I'm running 38/40, which seems like a good compromise between lightly loaded and fully loaded recomendations. Iv'e had them like this a while now, but may firm them up some soon just to see if there is any noticable gas milage benefit. If it's too harsh a ride, then I will back them down again.


----------



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (4x4s)*

Thanks! 4X4. I will try the 38/40 and let everyone know what happens.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

I run 40/40. Seems to work very well for me. As I rarely have the back loaded down, I don't run more presure in the rear. However you might take a look at this site and what tires do at different pressure in water to help you decide.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...f.jsp


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

I run 42/42
Better mileage, steering, handling etc... Rear doesn't need to be as high as the front, but it makes it corner (rear rotation) better.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

I run 39/40 regularly and on a long road trip in Texas and found this to be the best for the OEM Dunlop GT 17' tires. 
The door jamb plate states many pressures for many variants of tires and wheels...it is totally confusing!!!
Cy


----------



## eshardy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (cybulman)*

Ok. I ran 40/40 over the weekend. This combo seems to smooth out the balancing problems I had before. However, I do have one question. -- How do I force a "relearn" for the monitor to read the new pressure???


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V6 Tire Pressure (eshardy)*

MFI->Convienence->Tyre->Learn
Then drive for ~10-15 mins., preferably on the highway.


----------

